# Ideas for a Flaming arrow...



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Pat, I would have to think of useing a flu-flu type arrow. Not sure about what to use to light the point area. Maybe tape a cotton ball thats been dipped in vasilene??


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

**

Having done OA tap outs for the BSA for quite some time being on camp staff for over 8 years i found most flaming arrows blow out upon relase! Try sparklers and if you have a body of water to fire them into that works great!

Patrick


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

I would also use a full length arrow. I beleive the Olympic Opening Ceremonies from Spain a few years ago is on you tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vumkrLwcF8&feature=related


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is Bad&$$!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Cattail soaked in kerosene.
Thread it onto the head of a full length shaft and secure it with, what else, duct tape.

Biggest issue is making sure it doesn't slide down the shaft (like, in you direction) and wind up in your lap. 

Tape it good young padowan:wink:


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

use a low-poundage recurve. also maybe a judo point to hold whatever wadding you choose to carry the burning fluid.


----------



## bobclem (May 25, 2005)

Disclaimer: Do not do this EVER.:wink:


Take an old sock, and put it over the end of the arrow shaft. grab the end of the shaft with the sock on it about 4" from the end and twist the remaining part of the sock a full turn or so. then fold the open end back over towards the tip. Twist the whole sock up tight around the shaft and secure it with some thin wire wrapped around it. Now the fun part! coat the sock with some charcoal lighter fluid. make sure it soaks in good, but don't let it get dripping wet. Now the real fun part! put the arrow on the bow and have someone light it for you. Fire away! Like someone else said, the arrow has to be long enough to keep it a safe distance from you while you shoot it. You might try shooting a full length arrow out of a bow that has like a 25" draw length to give you some breathing room.


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Just ask this guy to shoot the arrow......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDlT-qGYEfE

that would a flaming arrow!!


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

kieran said:


> use a low-poundage recurve. also maybe a judo point to hold whatever wadding you choose to carry the burning fluid.


+1 on the low poundage bow. You want a bow that is slow so as not to blow the fire out when shot. Use a full length arrow and take practice shots before you light the arrow. Be careful, you don't want to burn down a forest of subburb.


----------



## AJColter (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hunting?*

Does anyone know if these are legal for hunting in Idaho? Trying to cut down a few steps between killin and grillin.:wink:


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

AJColter said:


> Does anyone know if these are legal for hunting in Idaho? Trying to cut down a few steps between killin and grillin.:wink:


lol


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Keep the ideas coming...I don't have a low poundage recurve to use unfortunately. I plan on using an old round wheel pearson turned down as far as it will go with a big heavy arrow, so it won't be going fast...I do have a pond to shoot into...maybe I could use Sarge Jrs. recurve (about 15 lbs...)?

I'll have to see how far I need to go...I'm think I could make a 40 yd arcing shot look pretty cool with Sarge jrs bow and enough flame...but at that low a poundage, I'm not sure how far it would carry...


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Keep the ideas coming...I don't have a low poundage recurve to use unfortunately. I plan on using an old round wheel pearson turned down as far as it will go with a big heavy arrow, so it won't be going fast...I do have a pond to shoot into...maybe I could use Sarge Jrs. recurve (about 15 lbs...)?
> 
> I'll have to see how far I need to go...I'm think I could make a 40 yd arcing shot look pretty cool with Sarge jrs bow and enough flame...but at that low a poundage, I'm not sure how far it would carry...



You want at least a 25 # recurve. but your old compound might to the job. use some kind of thick flamable fluid like lamp oil or diesel.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

j3dgu said:


> You want at least a 25 # recurve. but your old compound might to the job. use some kind of thick flamable fluid like lamp oil or diesel.


I was thinking Kerosene, but I like the lamp oil idea...anybody in central NC have a 25-30 lb left handed recurve they want to lend me (or sell me cheap...???)...


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't know how true this is, but I was told that Easton helped develop that arrow used to light the Olympic fire.

Notice in the video at about 26-30 sec - the arrow has a huge conical tip right in front. I'm guessing that that device somehow helps prevent blow-out.


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

Christopher Lee said:


> I don't know how true this is, but I was told that Easton helped develop that arrow used to light the Olympic fire.
> 
> Notice in the video at about 26-30 sec - the arrow has a huge conical tip right in front. I'm guessing that that device somehow helps prevent blow-out.


What happens if this guys chokes????Someone in the crowd gets a flamming arrow in the Melon...That would ruin your day


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

I would call and ask Ted Nugent.

I've heard he's shot a flaming arrow at some of his shows. If you do call him, please record the conversation, because I would pay money to hear his story!:guitarist2:


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKQEvGq_d6k

this kid got it done...not sure about buring up a teddy bear but it worked


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome way to light a campfire!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO62JGX8Y6w&feature=related


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Directions step by step how to do it

http://www.instructables.com/id/cheap-flaming-arrow-pictures-soon/

ntrocheap flaming arrow (pictures soon)
flaming arrow out of a cheap arrow and some household stuff, by the way this is my first instructable and ive done this for years and never saw anything like it here.


i am not liable or responsible for any action reguarding this UNLESS IT'S ME.
step 1materials
one cheap arrow

one sock

scissors 

and possibly charcoal lighter

and of course, fire

WOOPS dont forget a bow
step 2construction
take a sock and cut a strip 2-3 inches off the stretchy part

now place arrow through the hole, twist it 1 time and place over, twist in other direction and place over, repeat until you can no longer twist and place over.
step 3make it flame
now light or use charcoal lighter fluid on then light


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

The sock and lighter fluid. (Like you put in a Zippo.) With a 45 lb. recurve it will arch about 50 or 60 yards toward the derogatory banner hanging from the frat house across the street on the second try. The first try is the one where you don't tie it tight and the sock slides down the shaft and onto your hand! Of course that is just rumor; I was a really shy kid in college. For our Order of the Arrow ceremonies we used burlap soaked in kerosene and wired to the arrow.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

My 9-year-old just did this last week.

I took an old aluminum arrow that was long enough so the flame wouldn't be too close to his hand.

I used a small rag. I punched a small hole in it and used a field tip to hold it to the front. I also tied it to the shaft with thin wire.

Just before he was ready to draw back, I sprayed the rag with engine starting fluid. 

When he was in full draw, I lit it with a lighter. 

He paused for a second to let it really get burning then let it fly!

It was great!
.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

A flaming arrow looks nice when safely used for a ceremony.

But DO NOT DO THIS:

*Do* *not* fill an aluminum arrow with black powder!

*Do* *not* fit a percussion cap in place of its point!

And *do* *not* shoot it against a rock or a brick wall!


----------



## Psykotik (Apr 6, 2008)

i did it with my old bow, and an old aluminum arrow with no fletch in a field clearing (yes, i had lots of water available, incase it landed in the grass and not dirt)

foam hair curler, cover it with zippo fluid, or axe spray, or both if u want, idc 

put that around the arrow, and pew... 

"Only you can prevent forest fires" :darkbeer:

well, to make more sense, take the plastic off the hair curler, put it on the arrow, drench it with your favorite flammable liquid, until it starts to drip (wait till its done dripping before anything else) once its done dripping, but still soaked... draw the arrow, have someone light it... and there ya go...

(thanks to i forgot his name from my arrow lube thread, for giving me the idea) 

it looks really cool


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep, 

a slow graceful arch is the prettist at night, imo. I see it all the time at the OA at camp Raven Knob here at my house.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

For those of you wondering...our original attempt did not work out. Every single one of the arrows I shot blew out on release. 

We wound up using wired on linen soaked in citronella fuel. They got lit a ways away from me and carried over, I loaded them and fired, they blew out. I used a 21 lb bear mini-magnum (from when I was like 10) and they still blew out...

I promised to figure out how to make it work before next year though so keep the ideas coming...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Don't mess around Sarge...duct tape a road flare to the end of one of those old XX75's you have laying around and send it through the sky...it'll be plenty bright and won't snuff.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Doc said:


> Don't mess around Sarge...duct tape a road flare to the end of one of those old XX75's you have laying around and send it through the sky...it'll be plenty bright and won't snuff.


Now there's and idea...


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

MikeK said:


> A flaming arrow looks nice when safely used for a ceremony.
> 
> But DO NOT DO THIS:
> 
> ...


Using a 209 shotshell primer instead of a percussion cap isn't a good idea eitherwink:


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

psargeant said:


> For those of you wondering...our original attempt did not work out. Every single one of the arrows I shot blew out on release.
> 
> We wound up using wired on linen soaked in citronella fuel. They got lit a ways away from me and carried over, I loaded them and fired, they blew out. I used a 21 lb bear mini-magnum (from when I was like 10) and they still blew out...
> 
> I promised to figure out how to make it work before next year though so keep the ideas coming...


Custom made Easton Arrow that lit the Olympic Torch in Barcelona Spain (1992) Spanish Paralympic Archer, Antonio Rebollo used this arrow design and a *Martin Mamba recurve bow*. Rebollo reportedly shot 1000 arrows to perfect the ignition of the Flame.


http://www.archeryhistory.com/arrows/pics/olympic.jpg











This tip would shield the flame from the wind.

Contact Easton and see if they still have any tips/points available?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

tnarb said:


> I would also use a full length arrow. I beleive the Olympic Opening Ceremonies from Spain a few years ago is on you tube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vumkrLwcF8&feature=related


Thats awesome! Never sen that before!!


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

We did this at several scout outings. Take a full length 24xx 0r 25xx arrow, no insert, drill some 1/8 holes into the first 4 inches, pack steel wool past last hole and leave a nice 1 inch ball sticking out of the end. You should be able to get almost half a wad of wool in arrow. Spray some lighter fluid on ball at end of shaft, light and release! The steel wool will burn by itself and gets hotter the harder you blow on it. It actually looks like a sparkler going thru the air!


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

For the Easton arrow tip, I think you could make one by using a 3 or 4 blade broadhead wrapped with duct tape.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I tried a rag soaked in lighter fluid out of two different recurves and never could get one to stay lit. I varied initial burn times, draw weight (one less than 20#), etc and never could get it to work. We're working on some new ideas...hopefully we can come up with something that will work.


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

a little hoemade napalm on a rag should work.....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

What about wrapping the tip of the arrow with magnesium ribbon and lighting that...it would take quite a bit to put that out and it certainly would be bright:nod:


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

Doc said:


> What about wrapping the tip of the arrow with magnesium ribbon and lighting that...it would take quite a bit to put that out and it certainly would be bright:nod:


and it would look realy cool when it hit the water to:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

1shotca said:


> and it would look realy cool when it hit the water to:wink:


:thumb::flame:


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

MikeK said:


> A flaming arrow looks nice when safely used for a ceremony.
> 
> But DO NOT DO THIS:
> 
> ...


I knew there was a way to get rockchucks out of a rockpile


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Centaur 1 said:


> Using a 209 shotshell primer instead of a percussion cap isn't a good idea eitherwink:


209 primer with a bb superglued doesnt work either:darkbeer:


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

MikeK said:


> A flaming arrow looks nice when safely used for a ceremony.
> 
> But DO NOT DO THIS:
> 
> ...


I wish you hadn't written that. None of my bunch had ever thought of it. We don't have anything but mud at our camp so we'll have to bring a rock!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Eric W said:


> My 9-year-old just did this last week.
> 
> I took an old aluminum arrow that was long enough so the flame wouldn't be too close to his hand.
> 
> ...


You are a cool dad!
:darkbeer:


----------



## LoggyBayouBoy (Jan 27, 2008)

My moms a photographer and she puts rubber cement on items like baseballs and footballs and sets it on fire. Seems to work pretty good to me. Give it a try


----------



## catfisher12 (Jun 6, 2009)

havent tried this yet but im sure you could get itto work.
its called homemade nalpalm. its what we droped from planes in the vietnam war. it burns very hot and it burns really long, very tough to get out.
All it is is gas and styrefoam. the gas eats the styrefoam. what is left is a goey residue. i know from expierence that it wont stay lit when the arrow is fired. but if you could somehow make a cone shaped head for the arrow it might shield it from the wind. just smear the nalpalm on the head of the arrow, light and fire away.

I dont take any responsibility for what might happen. nalpalm is very dangerous. i know from expierence


----------



## THIGG (Jul 5, 2012)

I just had to do flaming arrows. If you want the Hollywood answer, (safe and spectacular) attach firework sparklers to the tips. I used 2 of the 10" sparklers per arrow. No danger, no fuss. Looked fabulous. And can technically ignite something. We shot ours over the ocean, but we did have each archer in turn ignite their tip from the tip of the previous. You have 40 seconds at least, so we could do a rank of 5 or 6 at a time if the wind cooperated. We used wood arrows with no metal tips or plastic. Just turkey feathers, so as to not get in trouble for dumping trash in the water. We used the wood/cardboard.tissue paper sparklers, no mylar.


----------



## Cboy3628 (Dec 31, 2020)

psargeant said:


> Keep the ideas coming...I don't have a low poundage recurve to use unfortunately. I plan on using an old round wheel pearson turned down as far as it will go with a big heavy arrow, so it won't be going fast...I do have a pond to shoot into...maybe I could use Sarge Jrs. recurve (about 15 lbs...)?
> 
> I'll have to see how far I need to go...I'm think I could make a 40 yd arcing shot look pretty cool with Sarge jrs bow and enough flame...but at that low a poundage, I'm not sure how far it would carry...


Go to Walmart buy the cheapest kids bow possible and then your good to go


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

Second on the rubber cement.....


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

Cboy3628 said:


> Go to Walmart buy the cheapest kids bow possible and then your good to go


Thread is over 8 years old. He probably already figured it out.


----------

